# Buying an older rodeo horse?



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it depends... how old is your daughter? How strong is she? A well seasoned rodeo horse will still have alot of power, esp. if he is healthy and active even at twenty two years old. How long has your daughter been riding? How calm has the gelding been at his job as a rodeo horse? Would your daughter be starting off just "riding" him , or using him as a first rodeo horse?


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

More information on your daughters experience and the horses personality would help us give you more constructive answers. As for age, as long as he is a healthy horse, its just a number. Ive seen a 40year old arabian still doing trail rides. Grant it her work load was limited but she was a healthy and happy horse. When purchasing an older horse, always ask what feed and supplements they are being given (if any) and ask how they are in the winter. I find some, not all, aged horses tend to have joint issues when the weather is cooler. (I'm not sure where your located but i'm up in Canada lol). Also, if possible, have you vet come and check him out, just to make sure there are no serious issues.


----------



## Gettinbusylivin (Apr 21, 2009)

She is 14 almost 15 and has been riding since she was two. Always on slower horses. She's a good rider and maybe she could handle a quicker horse but not a real "hot" horse for lack of a better word. This gelding is real calm in the arena but does move quickly. He's no plug. She would mainly use him as a riding horse but would enter in a few local jackpots. What I really want is this horse to be is a step up from what she's been riding and get her riding skills and confidence up. We wouldn't be using him every weekend to compete on by any means.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

For a new rider I always figure the horse should be at least 7 years old. If the child is young (10 or younger) the horse should be one foot in the grave the other on a banana peel :wink: Your daughter is old enough and experienced enough to have a younger horse. Personally I think this horse is a bit old for her. She will gain more experience as the horse becomes more infirm and need more care, less riding. Then she will either lose interest or want a different horse. 
I would look at a horse that has been ridden lots of hours but is in the 7-10 (+- 2 years) age range. 
Just FYI make sure she gets more than 1 ride in on the horse and doesn't just go by looks when choosing her new equine love.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to DP but on hindsight this may be a good age for her. If she is college bound the horse will be 25 when she graduates and maybe leaves home. Good time for the horse to retire and become a pasture pet.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry to DP but on hindsight this may be a good age for her. If she is college bound the horse will be 25 when she graduates and maybe leaves home. Good time for the horse to retire and become a pasture pet.


Please don't tell my gelding he is supposed to retire at 25 and be a pasture pet.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

it really depends on the horse and your daughters connection in my opinion alot of top prca horse that go to the finals are usually in thier later teens hitting early twentys so an older horse isnt always one foot in the grave or ready to retire.. i still run poles on my 27y year old if the horse has the heart to do the job and is healthy its just a number.. i have had friends who high school rodeoed on younger horses that were pushed to fast at young ages and they spent more time training then they did competing so i really do feel its amatter of what your daughter wants out of a horse and if she connects with this one i think hes worth the time


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

mls said:


> Please don't tell my gelding he is supposed to retire at 25 and be a pasture pet.


 Sorry didn't mean to offend  I just meant its better on an older horse for the owner to go off to college and him not to be ridden much than it is for a 5-10 year old who is going to live another 20-25 years.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Most rodeo horses at that age are still competitive. I think age is just a number and it really depends on the horse. Have your daughter ride him around and then try him on a pattern that she would be running at jackpots. See if she feels comfortable on him. Speed can be a scary step and those horses are usually quick and responsive and very smart. The only way is to try. Like with all older horses, I would suggest a full vet check and to find out what his diet/health history is like. 

Good rodeo horses aren't what I would call hot. To me, hot is when they start to ignore the rider because they want to run. He may though, like I said, be very responsive and very ready to work. Depending on what her other horses were like, this can feel very different to ride. 

A good rodeo horse is worth his weight in gold so I hope it works out for you. I'd love to see some pictures if you have them.  Good luck


----------



## Gettinbusylivin (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you Thank you Thank you! I feel so much better about it. He really is a great horse and seems to be in great health. I will for sure have him checked out by our vet first. As soon as I get pictures I will post them. He's a handsome boy for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You're in Montana too! 
Where abouts? I'm in Bozeman


----------



## Gettinbusylivin (Apr 21, 2009)

Helena! Not far at all. Small world!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would suggest getting a pre-purchase exam (as with any horse) but otherwise age is just a number.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I personally would not be too worried about the age, as long as he is in good health. I think a great way for your daughter to get a good feel for him is to take him to a barrel race and see how he responds with her. I don't know what the sellers are like, but it might a good question to ask them before you purchase him. That way, your daughter can get a good feel for how the horse responds in competition and see if it really is something that will work out.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Theres another Helena girl on here! She barrel races too  

Maybe I will see you and your girl around at jackpots


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Helena....I'm from there too!!


----------

